# Converting Vistana Options to Marriott Bonvoy Points



## tommerj (Aug 3, 2021)

I have been looking on the Vistana website for info on what is the exact exchange rate is for converting Vistana Options to Marriott Bonvoy points but all I got was a video that didn't give me the info I was looking for. I know on the surface that it's not a great exchange but lately it has been difficult to get into Vistana properties because of all the demand. I'm planning on banking 125,000 options before Oct 1 and I have 209,000 next year and don't think I will be able to use all my options. Sometimes the points become a good value when you stay at high end hotels so if anyone can tell me what the conversion is that would be great. I know in the old days it 148,000 options for 81,000 SPG points. After the merger it was a 2:1 conversion so that would be 162,000 points and I was wondering if that's still the case.


----------



## MICROZE (Aug 3, 2021)

If you click on "What I Own" from the "Dashboard, you can see what Bonvoy-Points that week will convert to.
For all our WKV-2BR-Units [148100] & WLR-2BR-Units [148100] I see 216000 for a ratio of 1::1.46 [Flex-Points have a ratio of 1::1.56].


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Aug 4, 2021)

As mentioned it should be shown under My Resorts - What I Own on your Vistana dashboard. I think you are confusing 1BR/2BR 81,000/148,100 SO with SPG points.

I believe the SPG:Bonvoy conversion was 1:3, it certainly was for our VOIs. However, the ratio of Bonvoy points to SO must vary by VOI because we have 148,100 the same as shown in the post above but at WKORVN ours give 240,000 points for a ratio of 1:1.62. Our Lagunamar gives an even better ratio of 1:1.77.


----------



## controller1 (Aug 4, 2021)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> As mentioned it should be shown under My Resorts - What I Own on your Vistana dashboard. I think you are confusing 1BR/2BR 81,000/148,100 SO with SPG points.
> 
> I believe the SPG:Bonvoy conversion was 1:3, it certainly was for our VOIs. However, the ratio of Bonvoy points to SO must vary by VOI because we have 148,100 the same as shown in the post above but at WKORVN ours give 240,000 points for a ratio of 1:1.62. Our Lagunamar gives an even better ratio of 1:1.77.



Also Vistana 4- and 5-Star Elites receive a 10% bonus on conversions to Bonvoy points.


----------



## tommerj (Aug 6, 2021)

MICROZE said:


> If you click on "What I Own" from the "Dashboard, you can see what Bonvoy-Points that week will convert to.
> For all our WKV-2BR-Units [148100] & WLR-2BR-Units [148100] I see 216000 for a ratio of 1::1.46 [Flex-Points have a ratio of 1::1.56].
> 
> View attachment 38197


Thanks for the info. 


EnglishmanAbroad said:


> As mentioned it should be shown under My Resorts - What I Own on your Vistana dashboard. I think you are confusing 1BR/2BR 81,000/148,100 SO with SPG points.
> 
> I believe the SPG:Bonvoy conversion was 1:3, it certainly was for our VOIs. However, the ratio of Bonvoy points to SO must vary by VOI because we have 148,100 the same as shown in the post above but at WKORVN ours give 240,000 points for a ratio of 1:1.62. Our Lagunamar gives an even better ratio of 1:1.77.





EnglishmanAbroad said:


> As mentioned it should be shown under My Resorts - What I Own on your Vistana dashboard. I think you are confusing 1BR/2BR 81,000/148,100 SO with SPG points.
> 
> I believe the SPG:Bonvoy conversion was 1:3, it certainly was for our VOIs. However, the ratio of Bonvoy points to SO must vary by VOI because we have 148,100 the same as shown in the post above but at WKORVN ours give 240,000 points for a ratio of 1:1.62. Our Lagunamar gives an even better ratio of 1:1.77.





EnglishmanAbroad said:


> As mentioned it should be shown under My Resorts - What I Own on your Vistana dashboard. I think you are confusing 1BR/2BR 81,000/148,100 SO with SPG points.
> 
> I believe the SPG:Bonvoy conversion was 1:3, it certainly was for our VOIs. However, the ratio of Bonvoy points to SO must vary by VOI because we have 148,100 the same as shown in the post above but at WKORVN ours give 240,000 points for a ratio of 1:1.62. Our Lagunamar gives an even better ratio of 1:1.77.


----------



## tommerj (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for the info. I found where it was listed. Not thrilled with my exchange rate of 1:1.56. Was thinking of possibly doing it to convert for nights at Ritz Carlton's, otherwise it would be a big loss.


----------

